# Why the big difference?



## SigP229R (Jun 1, 2007)

As I was reading the thread pertaining to pricing on 92fs 's when I suddenly had this thought pop into my mind. Was just wondering why the .380's are so much more expensive that the 92fs's? Seems backwards to me.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

You will get it,Just think of sales.


----------

